# Hirschkäfer



## StefanS (25. Juli 2005)

Und jetzt habe ich ihn auch erwischt ... den __ Hirschkäfer. Ein tolles Tier !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Roland (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

du machst wie immer die schönsten Bilder!!


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2005)

*Zebra oder  Wespenspinne*

Hallo Roland und Stefan

Ich dachte mir das ich die Spinne zu deinem (Stefan) Thread hinzufüge, sind ja beide seltene Insekten   .

Heute nach dem Regen fotografiert. Hab sie zufällig im __ Pampasgras entdeckt.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Helmut,

sag mal.. warst Du bei uns im Garten?? 

Heute Mittag habe ich genau so einen Spinne im Wacholder gesehen.
Leider ist die Digicam in der Werkstatt zur Reparatur   
Also kein Foto möglich...
Klasse Nahaufnahmen bei denen unsere Kamera mit Sicherheit gestreikt hätte.


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Annett

Also gar so selten dürfte die ja dann doch nicht sein.

Schade das deine Digi-Cam in Reparatur ist. Wäre auch mit deiner Cam ein super Foto geworden.

Zur Makroaufnahme: 
Hab ca. 10 Versuche gebraucht. 
Kein Stativ, schwaches Licht, leichter Wind. 
Ist gar nicht so einfach so eine Spinne zu fotografieren.

wünsche dir noch einen schönen Abend
Helmut

PS.: Wie ist das Wetter bei euch; bei uns schüttet es schon wieder


----------



## Thorsten (21. Aug. 2005)

Wow Helmut...

klasse Fotos.   

P.S. 
Regen haben wir noch nicht, wird aber nicht mehr lange dauern so wie es aussieht. Dafür kühl 17°


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten

Danke für die Blumen !!!

Bei uns schüttet es unaufhörlich, Überschwemmungsgefahr wird schon vorhergesagt.

tschüss
Helmut


----------



## Thorsten (21. Aug. 2005)

Hi Helmut,

die Phase mit dem "Schütten" haben wir hinter uns....hoff ich zumindest.

Mein Mitgefühl hast Du / Ihr


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten

Die Nacht haben wir gut überstanden. Es hat zwar weiter geregnet bis vor ca. einer Stunde, aber ohne Schaden anzurichten. 

Was spielt sich da in der Chemie des Teiches eigentlich ab. Nimmt da nicht der KH- und GH-Wert ab.

vor dem Regen 17° KH und 26° GH

tschüss
Helmut


----------



## StefanS (22. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Helmut,

jeder Teich entkalkt auf die Dauer. Das geht allerdings nicht schlagartig, so dass es sich nicht lohnt, vor und nach einem - selbst starken - Regen zu messen. Regen ist zumeist auch (leicht) sauer. Dieses wird allerdings abgepuffert werden, zumindest, solange die Karbonathärte noch ausreichend ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2005)

Servus Stefan

Danke für die Info, da brauch ich mir ja keine Sorgen machen.

tschüss
Helmut


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Helmut,

bei uns war das Wetter bis eben noch sommerlich warm mit ab und an Sonnenschein.
Jetzt zieht es sich zu.
Regen ist angesagt...

Wie nah bist Du denn mit Deiner Kamera an die Spinne rangegangen?
Unsere Cam verabschiedet sich meist bei 30cm...

Dein Wasserwerte sind doch völlig ok.
Wie Stefan ja schon sagte: Die Kh puffert den pH-Wert, und solange sie >3°dH ist mußt Du Dir keine Sorgen machen ;-)
Richtig gefährlich wird es ab 1°!
Dann kann es zu einem sogenannten Säuresturz kommen (der pH-Wert schießt nach "unten", also in den sauren Bereich).
Dieses Inferno konnte ich vor zwei Jahren im Aquarium gerade so noch verhindern. Seitdem bekommen die __ Barsche extra hartes Brunnenwasser.
(Gh 50, Kh 11-12°dH)


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Annett

Schade das das Wetter bei euch jetzt auch schlecht wird.

An die Spinne bin ich im Makrobereich bis ca. 25 cm herangekommen.
Das zweite Foto ist eine Ausschnittvergrößerung.

Wegen dem Teichwasser mach ich mir jetzt keine Sorgen mehr.

Vielen Dank für Eure hilfreiche Beschreibung der Vorgänge im Wasser.

Schönen Abend noch
Helmut


----------



## StefanS (23. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zamm...

in Sachen Makro und Entfernungm, da sind wir bei einem wunderbaren Fotoecken-Thema   . 

Makros im eigentlichen Sinne sind Objektive, die ca. 1:1 abzubilden in der Lage sind. 1:2 (10 mm im Original sind 5 mm auf dem Sensor) sind für Makroobjektive auch noch i.O., 2:1 und besser natürlich ebenfalls. Aber: Derartig extreme Vergrösserungen braucht man, wenn überhaupt, am Teich äusserst selten - behaupte ich einfach einmal. Vor allem, wenn man berücksichtigt, dass die Aufnahmedistanz auf wenige Zentimeter und die Schärfentiefe auf wenige Millimeter zusammenschmilzt. Um auf eine Aufnahmedistanz von ca. 35 cm zu kommen, darf es schon ein sauteures 150 mm oder 180 mm Makro sein, wobei da noch nicht berücksichtigt ist, dass da eine Gegenlichtblende drauf gehört, die die Fluchtdistanz nochmals verringert. Man muss also auf ca. 20 cm ans Motiv heran und ist damit fast schon bei einem preiswerten 105 mm Makro, dessen Frontllinse so tief im Tubus liegt, dass man eine Gegenlichtblende nur selten benötigt.

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass man am Teich mit einem Tele mit kurzer Aufnahmedistanz am besten bedient ist. Der Abbildungsmassstab spielt eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Mein Lieblingstele (70-300 mm DO IS an Crop 1,6, das entspricht 480 mm Kleinbild) hat eine Naheinstellgrenze von 1,40 Metern bei einem Abbildungsmassstab von ca. 1:5 (10 mm Grösse im Original sind 2 mm auf dem Sensor). OK, für "echte" Makros habe ich noch ein 105 mm Makroobjektiv und für extreme Vergrösserungen noch einen Automatik-Umkehradapter. Aber das ist alles nix für Motive, die flüchten, wenn man ihnen zu nahe kommt...

Um in Sachen Makros bei Tieraufnahmen flexibel zu bleiben, empfehle ich eine bewährte und dazu preiswerte Lösung: Eine Vorsatzlinse in der hochwertigen Ausführung "Achromat" und eventuell noch einen (kurzen = 12 mm) Zwischenring. Damit (bezogen auf das 300 mm Tele an Crop 1,6) dürfte jedes Makro-Thema am Teich praxistauglich gelöst sein: Immerhin kommt man da in Massstäbe hinein, bei denen man ein bewegtes Motiv ka mehr im Sucher behalten kann.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Canon hat soeben ein neues 70-300 mm Telezoom angekündigt, das mit dem Bildstabilisator neuesten Generation ausgestattet ist - soll unter 600 EUR zu stehen kommen. Ist vielleicht (!) eine preiswerte Alternative.


----------



## StefanS (23. Aug. 2005)

Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Wie nah bist Du denn mit Deiner Kamera an die Spinne rangegangen?
> Unsere Cam verabschiedet sich meist bei 30cm...



Hallo zusammen,
hallo insbesondere Annett,

hier scheint doch ein Missverständnis vorzuliegen, auf welche Entfernung eine Kamera noch scharf stellen muss. Bei Makroobjektiven muss man dazu etwas umdenken: Deshalb vielleicht einmal die Preisempfehlungen und Aufnahmedistanzen der ausgezeichneten Makro-Objektive von _Sigma_. Diese Distanzen sind allerdings nicht bezogen auf 1:1, sondern auf die Minimaldistanz bei Nennbrennweite (also 50/105/150/180 mm). Für 1:1 muss man *viel* dichter 'ran ! Man bezahlt also viel Geld dafür, bei gleichem Abbildungsmassstab weiter weg bleiben, also die Fluchtdistanz einhalten zu können (wobei die Sache mit der Gegenlichtblende und der Lage der Frontlinse relativierend hinzutritt):

  50 mm Makro - 359 € - 19 cm
105 mm Makro - 549 € - 31 cm
150 mm Makro - 799 € - 38 cm
180 mm Makro - 849 € - 46 cm

Daraus wird klar: Der Aufnahme*abstand* spielt für sich genommen überhaupt keine Rolle, sondern nur zusammen mit dem Abbildungsmassstab ! Alle genannten Objektive "schaffen" 1:1 (was man, wie ich meine, am Teich praktisch nie braucht). Mit einem 50 mm Objektiv *muss* man aber viel dichter heran als mit einem 180er Makro. Es besagt deshalb überhaupt nichts, wenn eine Kamera unterhalb eines bestimmten Abstandes "streikt". Wichtig ist der realisierbare Abbildungsmassstab - und dann sollte der Aufnahmeabstand *so gross wie möglich* sein ! Allerdings mit der Folge, dass die Kamera nicht mehr scharf stellen kann, wenn man noch dichter herangeht...

Wenn Deine Cam also einen bestimmten Abbildungsmassstab bei einem Abstand von 30 cm schafft, ist sie _besser_ als eine solche, bei der man für denselben Massstab auf 20 cm herangehen muss. Und man kann es ihr nicht verübeln, wenn sie dichter am Motiv nicht mehr scharf stellt: Denn dafür wurde sie nicht gebaut.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2005)

Servus alle zusammen

Wenn ich mir die Preise für die Makro`s so anschaue werde ich bei meiner Prosumer bleiben, obwohl ich schon mit einer D-SLR (KOMI D7D)geliebäugelt habe.

tschüss
Helmut

PS.: alle Fotos nur verkleinert sonst nicht bearbeitet


----------



## StefanS (23. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Helmut,

Prosumer ist in den allermeisten Fällen auch meine Empfehlung. Deine Entscheidung halte ich für richtig (denn Makros sind ja eigentlich noch nicht einmal teure Objektive).

Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass die genannten Herstellerempfehlungen bei weitem nicht den Strassenpreisen entsprechen - die sind sehr viel günstiger. Mir kam es auf die Staffelung an. Und die Regeln sind natürlich für Makros und Superzooms gleich: Nicht auf die Entfernung kommt es an (oder besser: Je weiter weg, desto günstiger), sondern auf den Abbildungsmassstab.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (24. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Stefan

Ich kann nur sagen das ich mit meiner Cam (Minolta D7i) sehr zufrieden bin, obwohl ich schon an die Grenzen gestossen bin (Tele nur bis 200mm), vorallem dann wenn man ein 100 - 400 mm Telezoom von der Analogen (Minolta 600 SI) besitzt.

Beim "Freistellen" der Objekte ist auch eine D-SLR im Vorteil. Der Nachteil bei den D-SLR`s betrifft halt die Echtzeitvorschau die nicht gegeben ist gegenüber einer Prosumer.

Wie ich aus deinen Exif-Daten sehe bist du ja auch ein Besitzer einer D-SLR. 

Das sieht man auch auf deinen Fotos (__ Hirschkäfer). 

tschüss
Helmut


----------

